# GOP Lawmakers Call for Probe Into Possible 'Threats' Against Thomas, Scalia



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

AP2007
Associate Justice of the U.S. Supreme Court, Clarence Thomas speaks during a presentation on Monday, Sept. 10, 2007, at Marshall University in Huntington, W.Va. Despite taking its name from a former justice of the U.S. Supreme Court John Marshall, this was the first time Marshall University has played host to one. (AP Photo/Randy Snyder)

Several Republican members of Congress are calling on Attorney General Eric Holder to investigate possible "threats" against conservative Supreme Court justices, claiming the advocacy group Common Cause is providing a platform for inflammatory rhetoric. 
The congressmen, in a draft letter to Holder that has not yet been sent, allege that rallies held by the organization appear to "incite violence and encourage racial slurs," with Justice Antonin Scalia, Justice Clarence Thomas and his wife Virginia being the targets. 
The letter cited a newspaper report on a Common Cause rally at which protesters were quoted, in reference to Thomas, saying they should "string him up" and put him "back in the fields." Thomas is black. 
The lawmakers also plan to forward to Holder a number of fundraising e-mails from the group which they claim "promote anger" toward the justices. 
The e-mails themselves, obtained by FoxNews.com, do not include any violent rhetoric. Rather, they outline Common Cause's rationale for wanting Holder to open an investigation into whether Scalia and Thomas had a conflict of interest when they voted to roll back campaign finance restrictions in the so-called Citizens United case.

Full Story:
GOP Lawmakers Call for Probe Into Possible 'Threats' Against Thomas, Scalia - FoxNews.com


----------

